# Forum About Russia Culture and History  For Kalinka.....

## BabaYaga

Work to do, KV....  ::   http://www19.pair.com/acacia7/Georgiy%2 ... lotaya.mp3   *Пшеница золотая*
Музыка: М. Блантер Слова: М. Исаковский  
Мне хорошо, колосья раздвигая, 
Сюда ходить вечернею порой.
Стеной стоит пшеница золотая 
По сторонам дорожки полевой. 
Всю ночь поют в пшенице перепёлки: 
О том, что будет урожайный год,
Ещё о том, что за рекой в посёлке 
Моя любовь, моя судьба живёт. 
Мы вместе с ней в одной учились школе,
Пахать и сеять выезжали с ней.
И с той поры моё родное поле 
Ещё дороже стало и родней. 
И в час, когда над нашей стороною
В дали заря вечерняя стоит,
Родное поле говорит со мною,
О самом лучшем в жизни говорит. 
И хорошо мне здесь остановиться
И, глядя в даль, подумать, помолчать.
Шумит, шумит высокая пшеница,
И ей конца и края не видать.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::   
Ах, как хорошо неа свете слушать такие песни! 
Thanks BabaYaga! Vinogradov is one of my favs!!!

----------


## Rtyom

Написано «Для Калинки...», а просмотрело около сотни человек.  :P

----------


## mishau_

Для этого на некторых форумах в Правилах записано что-то вроде, запрещается создавать отдельные темы, как обращения к отдельному участнику. Меня несколько удивило, зачем это было нужно писать. А потом понял. Это круче чем PM!   ::

----------


## Zaya

Открытое письмо.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Вы только завидуете, что Баба Яга мне пишут письма, а вам нет  :P   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Вы только завидуете, что Баба Яга мне пишут письма, а вам нет  :P

 Вывод: у kalinka_vinnie три головы и он умеет плеваться пламенем  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

А что, ты не можешь?   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Вы просто завидуете, что Баба Яга мне пишут письма, а вам нет  :P

 А то!   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Вы просто завидуете, что Баба Яга мне пишет письма, а вам нет  :P     А то!

 Мну не завидует-).   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Вы только завидуете, что Баба Яга мне пишет письма, а вам нет

----------


## BappaBa

Раз уж речь зашла о бабках-ежках и 3-главом змее, стОит вспомнить Высoцкого. =)  *ПЕСНЯ ПРО НЕЧИСТЬ* (Одна из моих самых любимых) =) 
В заповедных и дремучих, страшных Муромских лесах 
Всяка нечисть бродит тучей и в проезжих сеет страх. 
Воет воем, что твои упокойники. 
Если есть там соловьи - то разбойники. 
Страшно, аж жуть!  
В заколдованных болотах там кикиморы живут,-
Защекочут до икоты и на дно уволокут. 
Будь ты конный, будь ты  пеший - заграбастают, 
А уж лешие так по лесу и шастают. 
Страшно, аж жуть!  
А мужик, купец иль воин попадал в дремучий лес, 
Кто за чем - кто с перепою, а кто сдуру в чащу лез. 
По причине попадали, без причины ли, 
Всех их только и видали,- словно сгинули. 
Страшно, аж жуть!  
Из заморского из леса, где и вовсе сущий ад, 
Где такие злые бесы - чуть друг друга не едят, 
Чтоб творить им совместное зло потом, 
Поделиться приехали опытом. 
Страшно, аж жуть!  
Соловей-Разбойник главный им устроил буйный пир, 
А от них был Змей трехглавый и слуга его - Вампир. 
Пили зелье в черепах, ели бульники, 
Танцевали на гробах, богохульники! 
Страшно, аж жуть! 
Змей Горыныч взмыл на древо, ну раскачивать его: 
- Выводи, Разбойник, девок, пусть покажут кой-чего! 
Пусть нам лешие попляшут, попоют, 
А не то, я, матерь вашу, всех сгною! - 
Страшно, аж жуть!  
Соловей-Разбойник тоже был не только лыком шит. 
Гикнул, свистнул, крикнул: - Рожа, гад заморский, паразит! 
Убирайся без боя, уматывай! 
И Вампира с собою прихватывай! - 
Страшно, аж жуть!  
Все взревели, как медведи: - Натерпелись, столько лет! 
Ведьмы мы или не ведьмы? Патриотки или нет?! 
Налил бельма, ишь ты, клещ, отоварился! 
А еще на наших женщин позарился!- 
Страшно, аж жуть!  
И теперь седые люди помнят прежние дела - 
Билась нечисть груди в груди и друг друга извела. 
Прекратилось навек безобразие, 
Ходит в лес человек безбоязненно. 
И не страшно - ничуть!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_20.mp3

----------


## Rtyom

Теперь Калинка должен просто запеться.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

Хорошая песенка.   ::  
А что такое "бульники"? (_...Пили зелье в черепах, ели бульники..._)

----------


## BappaBa

> А что такое "бульники"? (_...Пили зелье в черепах, ели бульники..._)

 Я раньше думал, что это либо поганки, либо какая-то обрядовая еда. А поиск в и-нете показывает, что бульник - это булыжник.   ::  Довольно странно...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  А что такое "бульники"? (_...Пили зелье в черепах, ели бульники..._)   Я раньше думал, что это либо поганки, либо какая-то обрядовая еда. А поиск в и-нете показывает, что бульник - это булыжник.   Довольно странно...

 Да, я тоже видела в интернете: "Бульник - камень средних размеров, наполовину высовывающийся из воды..." (туристсткий слэнг).
Довольно странно. Наверное, просто для рифмы было добавлено.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Наверное, просто для рифмы было добавлено.

 Не похоже на Высoцкого, у него всегда все отточенно и органично. Что-то автор хотел сказать своим произведением. =) Будем искать.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Что-то автор хотел сказать своим произведением. =)

 Ппц, ну я не знаю... Может быть, в русской мифологии/былинах есть какие-то мотивы, связанные с поеданием камней. =)

----------


## Scrabus

Да кто вам сказал что это обязательно камень? Может здесь вовсе не он имелся ввиду...

----------


## Zaya

> Да кто вам сказал, что это обязательно камень? Может, здесь вовсе не он имелся в_виду...

   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Да кто вам сказал что это обязательно камень? Может здесь вовсе не он имелся ввиду...

 Просто нигде в Интернете (и в моих домашних словарях) не нашлось другого значения "бульников". Согласись, это странно.  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Может, просто булочки ели? Городские... Чтобы заесть какое-нибудь зелье, вполне подходят.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

ВысоЦЦкому виднее.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Да кто вам сказал что это обязательно камень? Может здесь вовсе не он имелся ввиду...   Просто нигде в Интернете (и в моих домашних словарях) не нашлось другого значения "бульников". Согласись, это странно.

 Что странного из нечести в том что кто-то камни грызет? Не понимаю, чем вызвано недоумение.

----------


## BabaYaga

> Для этого на некторых форумах в Правилах записано что-то вроде, запрещается создавать отдельные темы, как обращения к отдельному участнику.

 Ahhh - but I _didn't_.   ::   
If I had put "Beautiful classical voice" as a subject, the thread would probably only have gotten one view. 
And it would have been Kalinka.   ::     

> Написано «Для Калинки...», а просмотрело около сотни человек.  :P

 *Exactly!!!!*  :P    ::   
It was a cunning ploy to create a music thread, for once not about ТАТУ, ДДТ, or the like.   ::    
Didn't work though.....   ::   
But it was a good try, so there.  :P   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> It was a cunning ploy to create a music thread, for once not about ТАТУ, ДДТ, or the like.

 Not about or for TATY, DDT?..   ::

----------


## mishau_

Вот вам музыка для Калинки!  ::   http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/42581/1835.mid   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> Originally Posted by BabaYaga  It was a cunning ploy to create a music thread, for once not about ТАТУ, ДДТ, or the like.     Not about or for TATY, DDT?..

 I must admit I like TATY and DDT better than ТАТУ and ДДТ....   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Вот вам музыка для Калинки!   http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/42581/1835.mid

 Ah.... That beauty of midi files!  ::

----------

